# TV PRODUCTION COMPANY SEEKS YOU! New Documentary Series - Families Moving to Oz



## heevahamed (Jan 26, 2016)

We are currently making a new documentary programme about people moving to Australia. It'll be six one hour episodes and each programme would follow a family in the final build-up before they move, their arrival in Australia and first year of their new lives.

As emigrating to Oz is something that most of us would love to do but aren't brave enough to try, we're looking for six charismatic British families planning a new life down under to inspire the nation.

We'd love to find people who are moving to Australia ideally within the next few months and might be interested in the potential of having the most exciting year of their lives captured on film. For anyone who loves a family home movie, it'd make an amazing keepsake.

If this is something you or anyone you know may be interested in, then please don't hesitate to give me a call on 01273 224800 or contact me on [email protected].uk
There is absolutely no commitment at this stage, so please do contact for more info.

Thanks,
Heeva Hamed


----------

